# Possible new pigeon owner?



## dayne (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello there! I've been a big fan of pigeons for awhile- I like birds but most of the time they're either WAY too needy (parrots) or just too flighty. Pigeons are so underrated and GORGEOUS birds. We recently got our first chickens this year as well (about in april) and while I love them and have babied them since we got them, they are still a bit flighty and don't like being handled too much. I've really wanted to look into pigeons because I'd love a bird that I can bond with.

Does anyone have any great reads for first time owners?

I'm also looking into two breeds of pigeons that I really adore!

My absolute favorite are Lahores! They're so gorgeous, I love their coloration and how thick their feathers look. Are they known for bonding well with owners? Are they good for first timers, or more of a medium-hard entry bird?

My backup however are the Classic Old Frills. They're gorgeous as well, and I've heard they're great for first time owners and very friendly most of the time.

For these breeds, what size of cage is usually recommended? Do they need a lot of flying room, or do those breeds not fly too much? I'd probably buy them those pigeon pants and let them roam around my room and such as well. Thank you very much!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We purchased double flight cages over the internet, assembled them, and put them inside a shed outside. Welcome to the world of pigeons and to Pigeon Talk!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are happier with a companion pigeon then in being the only one in a cage. Even if let out for a couple to a few hours a day, which they should be, the rest of the time is still alone in a cage. Their sole purpose in life is to mate up and reproduce. It's different if it is a handicapped bird who for some reason, can't be in with other pigeons. Sometimes someone is looking for a home for a handicapped pigeon. That would be doing a good thing.

Not all pigeon are cuddly either. Most do not like to be picked up or petted. They like to come to you and maybe perch on your shoulder when _they_ want to. And if you do not like needy birds, then you don't want a female pigeon. They can be so needy that it drives you crazy. They need to be constantly with you, and will call and call when they want you to spend time with them. Many of the females are extremely needy. Like I said, they like to live in groups or flocks, but at the very least, in a pair. I wouldn't want to do that to a perfectly healthy pigeon that could have a mate and a life. Just don't think it's fair to them.


----------



## dayne (Jul 4, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Pigeons are happier with a companion pigeon then in being the only one in a cage. Even if let out for a couple to a few hours a day, which they should be, the rest of the time is still alone in a cage. Their sole purpose in life is to mate up and reproduce. It's different if it is a handicapped bird who for some reason, can't be in with other pigeons. Sometimes someone is looking for a home for a handicapped pigeon. That would be doing a good thing.
> 
> Not all pigeon are cuddly either. Most do not like to be picked up or petted. They like to come to you and maybe perch on your shoulder when _they_ want to. And if you do not like needy birds, then you don't want a female pigeon. They can be so needy that it drives you crazy. They need to be constantly with you, and will call and call when they want you to spend time with them. Many of the females are extremely needy. Like I said, they like to live in groups or flocks, but at the very least, in a pair. I wouldn't want to do that to a perfectly healthy pigeon that could have a mate and a life. Just don't think it's fair to them.


I never said I wouldn't be getting a pair! I was 100% going to get a pair, I read that much so I'm well aware they are happier bonded 

It's not that I'm not into "needy birds", but parrots have the mind of toddlers, which is quite a bit smarter then most birds. They throw tantrums randomly even if they're treated perfectly, like children, and act a lot like them. I can't commit to owning a toddler-bird (Also I don't really agree with keeping parrots as pets, but that's a whole different story I don't want to get into haha).

I understand they aren't cuddly, don't worry. They aren't dogs or cats. I've read many people however having affectionate birds. I have cats as well- which are also very much animals that prefer to have affection on their own times. I thank you for your opinions though!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are going to get a pair then that would be much better. I think the Frills are adorable, and usually easily tamed. They are also smaller, so don't require as large a cage. It's always best to give them as much room as you can of course, but Lahores are a larger breed and would need more space. Harder to find too.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't overlook king pigeons. I have one. They are so beautiful. Mine, and I am sure most are, is very funny, affectionate, and adorable. A true blessing in my life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

King pigeons are great, but also better for outside birds. Having a pair inside would require a very large cage for them to have enough room to live. It sounds as though they want to keep the birds inside.


----------

